# what is going on with autoglym.......



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

used to use there stuff near enough every other day many years ago, then along mequirers, then came the speciality things like dodo etc. altho i always liked some of autoglyms range it sort of went a bit south for me with all these fancy stuff thats been released over the last few years, as i got well into them................................... 

but now im loving the glyms tyre shine, the hd wax, the aqua wax, in fact im simply going right back to there stuff, it was great some years ago but i now think its excellent and a little underated in comparrison to the other competition it currently has.

just wish they drop there price on some of there products and stock alot more in the local branches of frauds

in a nutshell i never remember the glym being so good, or maybe the hd wax and aqua waxes have reinvented them a little


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Thier trade range is over priced for what it is.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

markcoznottz said:


> Thier trade range is over priced for what it is.


yep, i'd go along with this also

especially when autosmart ranges are as good and better priced and usually a rep will come to you (within reason)


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

autoglym rep comes around to,the more you buy from autoglym the more discount you get plus everytime i go to them they always chuck me stuff in for free even if its just a mug,hat,pen etc its free.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

they have got some very good products, but then they have some below average products in the range to


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

big ben said:


> they have got some very good products, but then they have some below average products in the range to


definatly,but suppose its all down to personal preference


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Their EGP is a thorn in their side, i dont rate it at all, and the gap too the HD wax is just too much for me to justify buying it, otherwise I love AG products. Speaking of which ran out of SRP this weekend and thought i'll take a wee trip to halfrauds so just checked online first £11.49 for 500ml, or £10.59 for 1lt delivered off fleabay................. easy choice that one


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-damon- said:


> definatly,but suppose its all down to personal preference


true, but it is also down to what products you hav tried :thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

-damon- said:


> autoglym rep comes around to,the more you buy from autoglym the more discount you get plus everytime i go to them they always chuck me stuff in for free even if its just a mug,hat,pen etc its free.


I spend a fortune with my rep but he's sooo mean -i'd be over the moon with a free pen now and again or a bit of discount, but i get nothing. I did get some free stickers from autoglym hq though


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Their EGP is a thorn in their side, i dont rate it at all, and the gap too the HD wax is just too much for me to justify buying it, otherwise I love AG products. Speaking of which ran out of SRP this weekend and thought i'll take a wee trip to halfrauds so just checked online first £11.49 for 500ml, or £10.59 for 1lt delivered off fleabay................. easy choice that one


HD wax is usually about £25 on there too...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Their EGP is a thorn in their side, i dont rate it at all, and the gap too the HD wax is just too much for me to justify buying it, otherwise I love AG products. Speaking of which ran out of SRP this weekend and thought i'll take a wee trip to halfrauds so just checked online first £11.49 for 500ml, or £10.59 for 1lt delivered off fleabay................. easy choice that one


What don't you like about EGP? Have you tried the aquawax (expresswax by trade)?


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I like egp, I use it on my wheels.
My rep is nice, he throws in a few free bottles or spray heads every now and again.


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

I like a lot of Autoglym products. Super Sheen (trade version of Vinyl and Rubber Care) and Glass Cleaner (trade version of Fast Glass) are both excellent.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

DiamondShine said:


> I spend a fortune with my rep but he's sooo mean -i'd be over the moon with a free pen now and again or a bit of discount, but i get nothing. I did get some free stickers from autoglym hq though


do you come through to harrogate for ag stuff??


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

bigmc said:


> What don't you like about EGP? Have you tried the aquawax (expresswax by trade)?


I just dont think it last any time at all, and trust me Ive used plenty before realizing there's better options out there. I do like AG products, there all great value for money except EGP. Ive not tried Aquawax before, did nearly one day as its about the only thing I dont have in my bag. Just wish AG HD wax was cheaper, generally cheaper on ebay so may get round to buying it one day.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I find it lasts a good 8 weeks if I put 2 coats on and leave it to settle for at least an hour before buffing off.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm also an avid user of Autoglym products. My favourites from the range are:

*Bodywork Shampoo
*HD Wax
*Glass Polish
*Vinyl & Rubber Care
*Interior Shampoo

I don't rate their tyre shine at all - it's cack and doesn't even last five minutes! 

I love love love Turtle Wax's Black 'n' Wet tyre shine - top stuff. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Just wish AG HD wax was cheaper, generally cheaper on ebay so may get round to buying it one day.


I got mine cheaper from Amazon - cheapest I've seen it - absolute bargain! :thumb:

Autoglyms New High Definition Car Wax -- Quality @ Its Best : Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

My Rep is superb turns up every week without fail, No Discount however much I spend £1500 a month without fail, he say that's the price everyone pays.

But i have had T-shirt's, mugs, pens, Beenies,and loads of spray bottles.:thumb:

Michael


----------



## diamond service (Mar 6, 2010)

-damon- said:


> autoglym rep comes around to,the more you buy from autoglym the more discount you get plus everytime i go to them they always chuck me stuff in for free even if its just a mug,hat,pen etc its free.


hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you said you waited years for a pen:lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i waited long enough lol and still only got 1 of them


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DasArab said:


> Their EGP is a thorn in their side, i dont rate it at all, and the gap too the HD wax is just too much for me to justify buying it, otherwise I love AG products. Speaking of which ran out of SRP this weekend and thought i'll take a wee trip to halfrauds so just checked online first £11.49 for 500ml, or £10.59 for 1lt delivered off fleabay................. easy choice that one


Cant agree ref EGP, I think it's grand. :thumb:

HD wax can be had for around £25 from Fleabay and that too is a good product. :thumb:

I dont bother with SRP anymore but it's circa £5.99 at my local Motorfactors. :thumb:

Their tyre kit on the other hand is crap. :doublesho


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-damon- said:


> autoglym rep comes around to,the more you buy from autoglym the more discount you get plus everytime i go to them they always chuck me stuff in for free even if its just a mug,hat,pen etc its free.


Yep I only pay £3+VAT per can of Glass Spray/Silicone/Wheel Seal etc Got 5L of Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner for £15+VAT

I will admit I do use AS products like G101, Smart Wheels, Ali Shine as they perfom better than the AG equiv.....but on the whole I do like AG products alot.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Their tyre kit on the other hand is crap. :doublesho


Tyre shine etc? Well Ive used the AG Tyre Foam for a while and it does a cracking job, lasts weeks. Bought some Megs Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel last week and after only 1 week and one wash it looks like its almost all away. Know what i'll be going back too.


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

Here goes! I'm not starting an argument just voiceing an opinion


I dont rate AG products, when I first started cleaning my cars i was using all sorts of rubbish untill I met meguiars and dodo, so I thought I'll try AUTOGLYM and see how it was, I worked at halfords at the time and did get some good staff deals.
First thing was clean wheels, I used to use turtle wax nano tech back then, clean wheels compared to the turtle nano tech was no competing, the AG sprayer was rubbish and didn't spray enough, I needed to use it 2 times to remove the grime whilst really giving it a good going over with a brush, don't rate this at all,
The bodywash on the othe hand I thought was brilliant, cleans well and gives a nice shine,
Srp, again compared to Meguairs I didnt rate this, leaves White residue, smells horrid, (this was all on a blue car) but then I used a tad out of a bottle the other day on a silver car and it worked great! So im mixed with this
Aqua wax, I really like this, smells good, has the cloths with it, little expensive tho
Interior clean, like this! Does a good job,
HD wax, do not rate this at all, smells funny, a pain to apply and gets in the places you don't want (as with all wax!) didn't last long on the paint
I have been using ion coat naviwax lately as I got it for a good price at japfest, this is very good, smells funny, get 2 cloths, apply when wet etc etc yada yada, I haven't waxed the car for about 5 months and today whilst doing a pre mot check I thought I'll put some hd wax on 1/4 of a panel and see how it performes when I spray with a hose to see the water beading (of wich navi wax is very good at) it made no diff at all, the car is washed 3 times a week mainly and it does have a hard life with mud etc, 2 times I have thought maybe I'm expecting to much and should give it another go, but both times I get dissapointed and dont think it justifies the price tag, i have not tried all of the products however so don't think this is oath! And Ive never bought any AG ever since! 
This is just my opinion so don't beat me to a degree of my screen! 
Sorry for any iPhone spelling mistakes! 
Jack


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Jack G said:


> Srp, again compared to Meguairs I didnt rate this, leaves White residue, smells horrid, (this was all on a blue car) but then I used a tad out of a bottle the other day on a silver car and it worked great! So im mixed with this


Just to pick up on that bit, when you say leaves a white residue do you mean on the paintwork itself or the trim? If on the paintwork then with respect you're perhaps not using it how it performs best and more in line with the instructions on the bottle?, which, to be fair, could lead to this problem. If on the trim, then yes it does, quite badly, but no worse than any other similar product that's not been created to specifically be trim friendly.

As for the smell - horrid? Really? all in the nose of the beholder I guess, but SRP more than any other detailing product always takes me right back to when I got my first car and it just epitomises 'car cleaning' to me so I love it for pure nostalgia


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Viper said:


> As for the smell - horrid? Really? all in the nose of the beholder I guess, but SRP more than any other detailing product always takes me right back to when I got my first car and it just epitomises 'car cleaning' to me so I love it for pure nostalgia


:thumb:

Mind you what is it with the smell of AG HD wax? Just cant put my finger on it at all.............


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DasArab said:


> Tyre shine etc? Well Ive used the AG Tyre Foam for a while and it does a cracking job, lasts weeks. Bought some Megs Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel last week and after only 1 week and one wash it looks like its almost all away. Know what i'll be going back too.


No - I meant that Instant Tyre Dressing. It's a waste of £5.99 - IMO, that is.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper said:


> SRP more than any other detailing product always takes me right back to when I got my first car and it just epitomises 'car cleaning' to me so I love it for pure nostalgia


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

DasArab said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Mind you what is it with the smell of AG HD wax? Just cant put my finger on it at all.............


The HD Wax scent is coconut :thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

how longs it been coconut - i had the old white box and it smelt like.........candle wax lol, are the black new boxes scented now


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Autoglym UK said:


> The HD Wax scent is coconut :thumb:


Is it? 

I've just had a sniff and I'm not getting coconut - it smells like the kind of "mix up" sweets you'd buy as a kid. 

New perfumery required, if that's meant to be coconut. :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

simpsons ! said:


> My Rep is superb turns up every week without fail, No Discount however much I spend £1500 a month without fail, he say that's the price everyone pays.
> 
> But i have had T-shirt's, mugs, pens, Beenies,and loads of spray bottles.:thumb:
> 
> Michael


£1500 a month????


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No - I meant that Instant Tyre Dressing. It's a waste of £5.99 - IMO, that is.


Try the Foaming Tyre Dressing in a spray can, very impressed with it and it goes a long long way. I estimated I had done over 40 normal sized tyres from 1 can over 4 cars.



Autoglym UK said:


> The HD Wax scent is coconut :thumb:





Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Is it?
> 
> I've just had a sniff and I'm not getting coconut - it smells like the kind of "mix up" sweets you'd buy as a kid.
> 
> New perfumery required, if that's meant to be coconut. :doublesho


Have to agree doesnt smell like coconut to me either AG.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Doesn't smell like coconut to me either, but...
I think it's a great product and the smell, whatever it is, is quite pleasant.

I'll probably get slated for saying so, but as regards performance I prefer it to Dodo Supernatural too.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Jack Carter said:


> I'll probably get slated for saying so, but as regards performance I prefer it to Dodo Supernatural too.


I do too. It's also "easier" to use all round! :thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> The HD Wax scent is coconut :thumb:


smells nothing like cocunut to me?...


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

The scent used _is_ coconut, however the finished product also contains all the ingredients that have their own scent so all mixed together it is 'coconut +' really.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Whatever it is, Luckily for you, I love it !


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Im a big Auto Glym fan.
The new paint conditioner i was a little dubious of,but used it with HD wax and then a glaze[Zaino 8] rather than Auto Glyms own Gold.The results wher awsome i thought and so did many on the BMW forum.

Halfords when a bogof deals on,,,,Fill ya boots then
Bought for bags with ten products in for eighty quid.Mkae great prezzies

BRIAN...


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

What colour Beemer Bri ?

I always top the HD wax with FK1000p.

Superb results !


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack Carter said:


> What colour Beemer Bri ?
> 
> I always top the HD wax with FK1000p.
> 
> Superb results !


Shouldn't top a wax with a sealant, the other way around would be better


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

You learn something new every day !
I did that after following "pro" advice believe it or not.

So I should apply the FK1000p before applying the HD wax ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jack Carter said:


> You learn something new every day !
> I did that after following "pro" advice believe it or not.
> 
> So I should apply the FK1000p before applying the HD wax ?


yes....fk gives a good base...esp when the wax eventually dies there is still fk


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Try the Foaming Tyre Dressing in a spray can, very impressed with it and it goes a long long way. I estimated I had done over 40 normal sized tyres from 1 can over 4 cars.
> 
> Really, is that the new 10 wheeled cars you can now get...lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i love the hd wax smell and ooo i got some tyre dressing the other week.il try it tommorow hopefully.


----------

